
HOW ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE IS CHANGING MARKETING - skelia4all
https://skelia.com/articles/artificial-intelligence-changing-marketing/
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

